# mosquito ice report



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i went out to mosquito today to check the thickness. 

i went to the state park, the ramp at 305 by lakeside bait,walnut run, the graveyard, the causeway and the buoy line on the north end. it wasnt more than 1-1/2 to 2" at any place i stopped. the ice cracked under my feet almost every where i went and in some places, i felt very unsafe as the ice became wet as i walked on it. i went out about 20-30 yards at every place. i even met an OGF member at the causeway that had a spud bar (which worked better than my hammer)and we BS'ed for a while. his screen name is bones and he agreed with me, there is no safe ice at mosquito YET.. by the way, its a cold muther out there with that wind a blowing like it is..


----------



## icebergy (Jan 21, 2012)

thanks ez we appriaciate the info, keep us posted buddy, i drive an hour and 45 min 2 get there, i know u live right arouns the corner from there . i wish i did 2 this time of year lol


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

it wont be long, if these temps hold like they are, we'll be out there by monday. well, i wont be out there till then.lol.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

thanks for the thickness report, much appreciated.


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

good info and thanks !


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

THANKS Tom!! We can ALWAYS count on you!! You're the BEST!! & I appreciate your EXTRA effort to give a "Heads Up" for OGF... That's what this place is supposed to be about!%! IMO Hope to see you out there SOON!! Vince,,----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## b drake (Oct 22, 2011)

We need to hope this snow misses us, but not looking like it's going to. 1 inch Friday night 3-6 on Saturday and another 1-2 Saturday night.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks, Tom!


----------



## Billfish (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks for the report


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

Is there any rental cabins to stay in around the lake at Mosquito or Pymatuning Lake a couple guys could rent for a few day's ? I'd love to plan a 4 day trip but can't find anywhere to stay. Thanks for any help.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

hotels around Mosquito i don't know of any cabins. State park may be open for a camper


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

went up to lindas yesterday. you can only walk out about 30 yards and thats it. it's only like 2 feet there. the ice is NOT yet ready. berlin is open west branch is open. schnider pond is locked only 1''. skeeter is locked from north to south shes gettin ready.


----------



## jimbobber (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanx tom great report

Jim:F


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Not to be a DebbieDowner but, weather.com is calling for 45 and 40 with rain this next friday and Saturday Hope they are wrong... temps stay below freezing and we could have safe ice on the north side within 2 weeks!


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Sr.Jigger said:


> Is there any rental cabins to stay in around the lake at Mosquito or Pymatuning Lake a couple guys could rent for a few day's ? I'd love to plan a 4 day trip but can't find anywhere to stay. Thanks for any help.


Check out the DNR site for Pymatuning camping, they have several cabins of different sizes that can be reserved. Mosquito has a nice campground but no cabins.


----------



## jbanker (Jun 7, 2009)

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> Not to be a DebbieDowner but, weather.com is calling for 45 and 40 with rain this next friday and Saturday Hope they are wrong... temps stay below freezing and we could have safe ice on the north side within 2 weeks!


When I read this it made me check the extended forecast, looks like after those two days in the high 30's / low 40's it'll be back down to the 20s for highs. Hopefully it stays colder than predicted.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Might need those warmer days to melt all this snow we are getting! Then back to ice making weather!!!!!!!!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Sr.Jigger said:


> Is there any rental cabins to stay in around the lake at Mosquito or Pymatuning Lake a couple guys could rent for a few day's ? I'd love to plan a 4 day trip but can't find anywhere to stay. Thanks for any help.


There's several hotels in niles around the Eastwood mall on rt 46 that are only about 10 minutes from the lake.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

I have to agree with jigginfool,,( How you doi'n M.??)& HOPE for some cold nights,,& no more snow!! We need a chance to walk on ice before Christmas!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

ezbite
can you go clean the snow of the ice,that way it freazes faster and we can go fishing.

snag


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

sonar said:


> I have to agree with jigginfool,,( How you doi'n M.??)& HOPE for some cold nights,,& no more snow!! We need a chance to walk on ice before Christmas!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


Doing well!!! I'm gonna take a walk on that ice with you sometime this year!!! Can't wait to get out there! Gonna have to get Jig out with us too! You talk to him much? Hope to get the chance to ice a bunch of eyes! Missed Berlin the last couple ice seasons... Been so busy with my wife and little guy hardly got out on those big ponds!!! Laid off for the winter now... So I will be ready to go when the lakes are! Everyone stay safe out there!


----------

